# ISO chicken salad recipe



## Debbie (Feb 9, 2006)

anybody have a good chicken salad recipe for sandwiches?


----------



## Suus (Feb 9, 2006)

This one is a little tropical, but I love it!
Season 1 chicken fillet with a dash of hot paprika, a little curry powder and salt. Sear on both sides in a skillet with browned butter, then slowly simmer for 15 minutes until done. Flip halfway. Let it cool down then tear into small pieces.
Mix in a bowl 2 tbsp yoghurt, 2 tbsp mango chutney, a tsp curry powder and some salt & pepper.
Add the chicken, mix well. You can add some browned almond slivers just before serving.
You can also slice the chicken in strips, then spread one side of a freshly baked whole wheat roll with mayo, sprinkle with curry powder. Spread the other side with mango chutney, dress with some iceberg lettuce and the chicken. Sprinkle with the almond slivers.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2006)

I just do the same thing I do with tuna...
not very creative but it tastes good.


Dice cooked chicken ( white meat works better for this)
mix with mayo
onions
dill or sweet pickles ( a combo of both)
celery


----------



## Phil (Feb 9, 2006)

*I like this one*

I cut white meat in cubes and saute in butter, little salt. When done, I coarse cut it.  I mince a dill pickle, three rounded Tbs. of sweet pickel rellish, a big Tsp of chow-chow, one or two finely chopped celery stalks, about a 1/4 c.broken pecans, handful of sliced, seedless red grapes, and about four heaping Tbs. of mayo.


----------



## Debbie (Feb 9, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> I cut white meat in cubes and saute in butter, little salt. When done, I coarse cut it. I mince a dill pickle, three rounded Tbs. of sweet pickel rellish, a big Tsp of chow-chow, one or two finely chopped celery stalks, about a 1/4 c.broken pecans, handful of sliced, seedless red grapes, and about four heaping Tbs. of mayo.


 

chow chow?


----------



## Constance (Feb 9, 2006)

I use cooked chopped chicken, finely chopped hard-boiled eggs, sweet pickle relish and Miracle Whip. It makes a wonderful sandwich, is good on crackers, or as a stuffing for a red ripe tomato. Place the the tomato on lettuce leaves, split into quarters or sixths most of the way down, and fill with the salad.
It may not sound fancy, but it sure tastes good.


----------



## velochic (Feb 9, 2006)

1 cooked chicken breast, finely shredded
1/2 green pepper, finely diced
1/2 yellow onion, finely diced
1 garlic clove, crushed  (bit of salt for the crushing)
1 T. southwest seasoning of choice (in the US there are actually some without MSG)
1/3 c. mayo
1/2 c. favorite shredded cheese

(Estimated amounts)

We add sliced tomatoes and lettuce to the sandwich.


----------



## Phil (Feb 9, 2006)

*A southern thing....*



			
				Debbie said:
			
		

> chow chow?


I'm from Texas. Chow-chow is a cabbage relish with sweet red peppers. Probably not in your neck of the woods. More reasons to visit the Lone Star State


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 9, 2006)

These are two favorites! I always like to use pita bread for chicken salad (ham, tuna, etc) so you don't have to worry that the filling will fall out.

Summertime Chicken Salad
2 c Chicken breast, cooked, diced
1 c Red Cabbage, shredded
1/2 c Apple, diced
1/2 c Carrots, shredded
1/4 c Golden raisins
2 Scallions, chopped
1/4 c Walnuts or almonds, chopped 

Dressing:
1 c Yogurt, plain
1 tb Lemon juice
2 tb Honey
1 tb Dijon mustard
Salt and pepper to taste

1.Combine chicken, cabbage, apple, carrots, raisins, scallions, and nuts in a large bowl.
2.Combine dressing ingredients in a blender until smooth.
3.Pour dressing over remaining ingredients and toss gently to combine.

Tahini Chicken Salad
6 chicken breast halves, cooked, torn into bite-size pieces 
1/2 ts black pepper
1 ts salt
2/3 c well-stirred tahini (Middle Eastern sesame paste) 
1/2 c water
1/2 c fresh lemon juice
4 garlic cloves, chopped
1/2 ts sugar
1/2 lb sugar snap peas, trimmed, blanched to crisp-tender, cooled
1 red bell pepper, cut into 1/4-inch-thick strips
1/4 c sesame seeds, toasted

1.Blend tahini, water, lemon juice, garlic, sugar, and salt and pepper in a blender until smooth. 
2.Combine chicken, sugar snap peas, bell pepper, and dressing in a large bowl and toss to coat. Sprinkle with sesame seeds.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2006)

I do diced chicken, a bit of onion, a bit of celery, coleslaw dressing or miracle whip, mango chutney, slivered almonds, and I think that's all.

Then there's just the basic one if I don't have mango chutney with diced chicken, celery, onion, hardboiled egg, a bit of orange juice and lemon juice if I have them, mayo or miracle whip,  I like to split a croissant in half, put the chicken salad on one half and provolone cheese on the other, heat a bit in the oven until cheese is softer then add a slice of tomato - - - - or slap it on some white bread and call it deeeeeelicious!


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 10, 2006)

I like to use dark meat, as it's tastier that white meat.  Mayo, finely chopped celery, finely chopped onions, finely chopped hard-boiled egg (or two), some mayo, sweet relish, salt, pepper, and tarragon.  Delish!


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2006)

Hot Chicken Salad Sandwich

2 cup chicken, turkey, chopped
1 cup celery, chopped
2 tablespoon pickle relish
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 cup grated cheese
4 hamburger buns

Combine meat, celery, pickle relish and mayonnaise. Spread on buns,
making 8 sandwiches. Top each with cheese. Place on a cookie sheet
and broil for a few minutes until cheese melts. Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Phil (Feb 10, 2006)

*I like the dark meat myself...*



			
				AllenMI said:
			
		

> I like to use dark meat, as it's tastier that white meat. Mayo, finely chopped celery, finely chopped onions, finely chopped hard-boiled egg (or two), some mayo, sweet relish, salt, pepper, and tarragon. Delish!


 
....but, she doesn't like it and that's final ('course I make two salads)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 10, 2006)

We just had this the other day... mmm, mmm, good!!


----------



## Debbie (Feb 10, 2006)

these are wonderful thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Constance (Feb 10, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> I'm from Texas. Chow-chow is a cabbage relish with sweet red peppers. Probably not in your neck of the woods. More reasons to visit the Lone Star State



Here we have something similar, made with cabbage, sweet peppers and green tomatoes. We call it picalilli. I especially love it on hot dogs or brats.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2006)

Gettysburg *Chow* *Chow* 
2 quarts chopped cabbage 
1 quart chopped green tomatoes 
6 large onions,chopped 
3 sweet red peppers, chopped 
salt 
2 pounds sugar 
4 tablespoons dry mustard 
3 tablespoons white mustard seed 
1 1/2 tablespoons celery seed 
1/2 tablespoon ginger 
8 cups vinegar to cover 
1 tablespoon cloves 





Procedure 


Directions: Place each vegetable in separate bowl and sprinkle with salt. Let stand 4 hours. Press juice from each vegetable and combine. Mix dry ingredients and rub into paste by using small amount of vinegar. Add rest of vinegar and heat to boiling. Add vegetables and cook slowly for 20 minutes. Pack into sterile jars and seal. Cover jars with boiling water and simmer for 15 minutes. Makes 2 1/2 quarts.


----------



## Phil (Feb 10, 2006)

*And a chow-chow recipe...*

How cool. Bet it's way better than that in a jar.


----------

